# Question about single bevel kiritsuke



## Panzo721 (May 20, 2020)

Hi I am new here and new to Japanese knives. Just wanted to ask about single bevel kiritsuke. So I’m right handed, and normally I would cut veggies on the left Side from right to left which is normal. However when I slice meats/fish the protein is on my right side and I start to slice from the left towards the right. is this normal? Should I use a different knife? Do I need 2 different knife for each job? just Looking for some insights from you guys. Thanks. 

ps. I now know that kiritsuke and single bevel knives are harder to use after doing my research but I did not buy the kiritsuke. It was a gift.


----------



## Qapla' (May 20, 2020)

The techniques of the kiritsuke are those of the yanagiba and those of the usuba.

Here's some footage of sashimi slicing: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X0afRMoIWM. As you can see, techniques exist from both directions.

Here's some footage of usuba usage: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLZUJGyuhQM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INjMcB3qyXE

So if you have a single-bevel kiritsuke, you'd be doing all of those with it.

It'd be cool to see what kiritsuke you have; there aren't that many single-bevel-kiritsuke users here.


----------

